
Ireland - Government Department Reprimanded by Data Protection Commission - donalhunt
https://www.dataprotection.ie/en/dpc-statement-matters-pertaining-public-services-card-0
======
donalhunt
the tl;dr is that a department built a massive data set that included PII on
the vast majority of citizens / residents but didn't have adequate governance
or transparency controls in place.

Data belonging to 3.2M data subjects needs to be deleted allegedly.

